# Funny!



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

Got kick out of this check it out.
http://www.break.com/usercontent/2007/1/Snow-Plow-210343.html

Enjoy LoL!


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have seen that before. The truck driver knew what he was about to do and is lucky it didn't hurt or kill her. It still is funny as he11.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i remember as a kid you would of heard the plows comin the plows comin as you readied your icy snoballs. oh wait i did that last night lol


----------

